# Andrew's Knives



## Andrew H

I finally got around to taking some pictures of my knives. I mainly did this to keep track of what my collection is and to give KKF users more pictures to oggle and maybe give people a look at geometry / profile of some knives that aren't talked about much here. I tried to get as many choil shots as I could, but I found out it's almost impossible to get one that isn't blurry with my camera. :sad0:
The knives are ordered in chronological order starting with the first knives and ending with the most recent. 

*Miyabi Fusion 8"*. 
Not much to say here. It was my first knife and I used it to learn the basics of sharpening (AKA messing it up and then trying to fix it). It has a surprisingly good distal taper and the F&F is top notch. 






*CCK 1303*.
Great knife, very easy to sharpen and can take a very nice toothy edge. Still the best "bang for your buck" knife, IMO. 





*Yoshikane Kasumi 240mm gyuto*. 
My pride and joy. Out of the knives I've tried it is the most underrated and least talked about on the forums. I _love_ this knife. I don't know if I got a great one but the grind is great and the steel takes a better edge than my white steel Carter. I got this one from DrNaka but I think maxim sells the same one. I need to do a passaround with this soon. I took a picture of the choil awhile back that is better than the one I took today I attached it also. 













*L.R. Harner "Laser Petty"*
One thing I have to say about this knife is the F&F was great. The pins were so flush it was a joy to run my fingers over them and not feel where they met the wood. The grind is interesting and this knife gets quite a bit of in hand use. The first time sharpening it took awhile to raise a burr but I haven't sharpened it in over 6 months. It gets a quick strop on loaded leather and then back to peeling potatoes or coring strawberries. It doesn't get any board use but I'm still impressed with the edge retention. 













*Tojiro ITK 120mm petty.*
This knife has been abused. I dropped it on the floor and broke off a mm or two of the tip and then the night after fixing it I was deboning chicken and broke it off again. The grind is iffy, I hate the KU finish, and the handle is terrible, but inside there is a piece of white steel that has some potential.





*CarboNext 240mm gyuto*
Fun knife. Very reasonable for the price and I like the steel. The grind was even but boring (almost entirely flat), but it's a good knife. The handle is very comfortable. 









*Carter with Dave Martell rehandle and Marko Tsourkan Saya*
We all love Carters. Mine has some grind issues on the heel and right in front of the heel on both sides, I don't know if this is a lone case or not. This one is a 180mm(ish) funy in white steel. You can see more (better) pictures of it here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6760-Carter-to-Martell-Conversion I also took a picture of the pin that matches the koa handle perfectly and Marko claims was just random chance... 













*Tilman Leder 230mm board suji in Niolox*
This is a great knife. I believe I stole the design almost entirely from Tinh. It's around 36mm at the heel so it's tall enough for board work while still being short enough for in hand work. The right side is heavily convex and the back side very slightly. I tried to get a good picture but you're just going to have to trust me. It tapers nicely, but slowly, up to around one inch from the tip and then drops off dramatically. It is the little brother of a two knife set from Tilman. 









*Gengetsu White Steel 240mm Gyuto with Mike Henry handle*
If you've ever used a gengetsu you know they are great knives. The fit and finish on the spine and choil could be slightly better, but you simply can't argue with the performance. Sometimes the knife can feel slightly sluggish in the hand (even with the much heavier custom handle the balance point is around an inch in front of the heel) but food release is nice and it doesn't wedge. The white steel is what you'd expect but seems to have slightly more edge retention than my Carter (anyone else care to weigh in?). 













*300mm Yoshihiro yanagiba*
This is my starter single bevel knife. I'm still learning how to polish it but I've been able to make it much sharper than it was OOTB, which I'm taking as an accomplishment. Very nice starter yanagiba, the grind only had two inconsistencies (and a little issue with the ura near the tip) and the blade was perfectly straight. Great value.









*Tilman Leder 270mm gyuto in Niolox*
The big brother to the 230mm suji. It's a great knife. The convex grind isn't as pronounced on the gyuto as it is on the suji but it's ground thinner. It would be safe to say this knife is a laser :wink: You'll see in the pics that the tip of this thing is ridiculous. I was trying to replicate this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKC8c3k34qE and I was blown away. The two knives complement each other very nicely. Both have the same style handle, buffalo horn, ss spacer, koa. 





























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Some beautiful knives there. Love the Tilman Leder duo. Thanks for sharing. 

Rick


----------



## Andrew H

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Some beautiful knives there. Love the Tilman Leder duo. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Rick



Thanks, Rick. The duo might have to become a trio at some point.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice Andrew, quite an impressive collection for such a young dude! For any dude for that matter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ecchef

How did you discover the T.L.'s?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Some beautiful knives (and handles) here, Andrew.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Customfan

Very nice... Like the combinations!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Andrew H

ecchef said:


> How did you discover the T.L.'s?



I have to thank Tinh for telling me about them.


----------



## Jim

Looking good Andrew! Whats next for you?


----------



## mc2442

Nice collection!


----------



## Toriss

Indeed they are nice ones!


----------



## makanouchi

Wow, how long to aquire all those beauties?


----------



## makanouchi

With that many knives, howbdonyou decide which one to use?


----------



## daddy yo yo

nice collection you have, man! i love the yoshikane gyuto and the gengetsu as well. the custom handle on the latter is sweet!


----------



## 420layersofdank

that koa looks nice!


----------



## 420layersofdank

+1+1


----------



## jing

&#128523;&#128046;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Customfan

I really like the Carter and the Tillman!


----------



## Butters

That leder just disappears! I'm not sure where the tip finishes and air begins.


----------

